# The Amazing Race - All-Stars - Ep. 3 - 3/4/07 *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Adios, Kentucky! Dive and Murray get the boot this time...

Discuss.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Discussing.

Charma and what's her name need to go next!!

Rob/Amber have done it again!! 

I am amazed how cool and collective the Beauty Queens were when they had to go back and get the clue they missed. There wasn't any *****ing or bickering.....just calm collective thoughts where they could have missed it. Outstanding! 

Go Beauty Queens and Rob/Amber!!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Without peeking at the results...

FiOS screwed up the recording and I only got the first 20 minutes. 

Can anyone burn a DVD with the show for me? 

Please send a PM if you can so I don't have to check the spoiler thread


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

"Charla's gonna be in love!" 

Too funny!

Goodbye Team Kentucky!

Go Rob and Amber!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I was SO stoked when Phil told the Beauty Queens they had to find their missing clue. Loved the crushed look on one of their faces. Of course I was completely disappointed when they didn't even lose a spot when Phil let them check in.....

Oh well.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Those Toyota Yaris didn't fare too well on this leg... I noticed Mirna and Shrmina's was missing a wheel cover when they left the rafting and the Guidos' was owned by that stick he backed into.

I'm glad Dave and Mary are gone! I'm actually starting to like Rob/Amber for some reason. Maybe it's because they don't seem to be acting like total idiots unlike most of the other teams.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

The fish task was one of the most amusing I've ever seen on the race.

While it's impressive that Rob and Ambuh have won three times in a row, they really don't have amazing competition. A few "okay" teams, some really bad ones (which keep getting eliminated...)

I feel like there needs to be another reward for finishing first, given that everyone's going to bunch up anyway. I don't know - maybe a 5 minute bonus at the end of the final leg for every time you finish in first. All these first place finishes don't really mean much for Rob and Ambuh...


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

I still don't get the hate for Rob and Amber. They support each other, they run a solid and intelligent race, and they are polite to the locals. Sure they are over exposed, but big deal. They are clearly the cream of the crop for this edition of the race, at least for 3 legs, and there isn't anyone real close.

Glad to see Mary go, Dave seems to be a good guy, but this is the first time I have heard Mary say nice things about him. Charla and Mirna can gladly go next, could you imagine if Teri and Ian tried jumping in front of them at the airport like they did?


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Poor Mary & Dave

Loved it when Team Guido got pissed at Eric & Danielle.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

thank GOD the hillbillies are gone.

Great leg. The only bunching was at the flights, which is understandable, and there was still a separation of some teams. I was *very* surprised (and glad) that the Beauty Queens didn't lose a spot due to their screwup.

Now if only Charla and Snarla would just go home, I'd be a happy camper. All the other teams are more than tolerable.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

bro1ncos said:


> I still don't get the hate for Rob and Amber.





Rob said:


> "I could care less."


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> While it's impressive that Rob and Ambuh have won three times in a row, they really don't have amazing competition. A few "okay" teams, some really bad ones (which keep getting eliminated...)


I agree. I know some former winners declined to do it again but some wanted to be on (hippies).

John Vito and Jill came in 5th and were hardly interesting enough to be asked back. Kevin and Drew came in 4th as did Oswald and Danny (at least they are interesting). Charla and Mirna were another 5th place team. Kentucky came in 6th.

Very disappointing lineup of "all-stars".


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, Mirna hasn't changed her MO from the last race. Again with the patently false accusations. This time it was toward Ian at the airline ticket counter where *she* was cutting in line. That girl has a twisted sense of responsibility. (Cute boobs in a bathing suit, though.  )

I still hate smug Rob, but he and Amber are definitely the best racers of the bunch. They seem to be walking away with this race.

Interesting that nobody took the rope climbing. It didn't look like it would take that long. Athletically, only Rob and Amber could have done it quickly, though.

Phil seems a little unenthusiastic this race.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

bro1ncos said:


> I still don't get the hate for Rob and Amber.


Dumb question, but where before your post in this thread did you see anyone say they "hate" Rob and Amber? I see some positive comments, and a "I'm starting to like them" comment - definitely no hate.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

I know some people don't watch the preview for next weeks episode but if anyone did


Spoiler



They said something about you have to see the ending that everyone is going to be talking about. I know the previews usually hype up things way too much but i am really wondering what this is going to be. It got me really curious and usually the previews for the amazing race don't really get me excited.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

FourFourSeven said:


> Dumb question, but where before your post in this thread did you see anyone say they "hate" Rob and Amber? I see some positive comments, and a "I'm starting to like them" comment - definitely no hate.


Read the threads for the previous two episodes.

I thought it was interesting to see that R&A got a 40 minute head start on everyone. I hadn't realized that they really had blown past everyone by that much. I wonder what their lead time is now...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> Dumb question, but where before your post in this thread did you see anyone say they "hate" Rob and Amber? I see some positive comments, and a "I'm starting to like them" comment - definitely no hate.


I hate Rob and Amber.

Go Cha Cha Cha!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

"Welcome to Charla and Mirna world. It's pretty scary. " LOL


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

When Joe and Bill hit that post I thought they hit Charla!


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

Rob and Ambuh used to annoy me, but they ARE more likeable this season. Maybe they really are, maybe it's the editing... go figure. At any rate, my favorite line from tonight was still (from one of the Guidos): 

"Rob is not Jesus."


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Joeg180 said:


> Poor Mary & Dave
> 
> Loved it when Team Guido got pissed at Eric & Danielle.


Team Guido = Idiots


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Rob and Amber are great, as are the Beauty Queens. 

I have no spoilers or inside information but I predict that Rob and Amber lose next week. Just a hunch, but I hope I am wrong. They are running the race at a level above everyone else right now.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Loved Charla's look of shock during the river rafting.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

robbins said:


> I have no spoilers or inside information but I predict that Rob and Amber lose next week. Just a hunch, but I hope I am wrong.


you know, I was thinking the same thing. "The ending that everyone will be talking about" makes me think Rob and Amber screw up and get Eliminated. How awesome would that be? The team that thinks "everyone is gunning for" and no one is will screw up and come in last place early in the game. They aren't really a great team-they just have incredible luck, and that has to run out eventually.

That has to be what happens!! If there is a God anyway.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MisterBubble said:


> Rob and Ambuh used to annoy me, but they ARE more likeable this season. Maybe they really are, maybe it's the editing... go figure.


Well, Drew did say in his post-race interview that Rob doesn't come off nearly as devious during the race as he does on TV. I think he plays it up for the camera a bit.


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

Shmerna and Merna need to go.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Once again, we see the value of stopping at a travel agency on the way to the airport (R&A). I'm surprised that after all these seasons of TAR, more teams don't do this.

Why didn't anyone even consider the climb? It was lots closer (yards versus miles) and didn't look that difficult for most of the teams.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Free rock climbing is not an easy task.. at least in previous tasks, you could get a steady rate of climb pulling on the ope / using feet ,etc... this task involved actually finding handholds, etc..

Plus the river rafting looked cool 

Hopefully this is *really* the last time we see Team Deliverance.. They really did get too many chances to win $1 million, and they just have no race smarts at all. It took them 3 eliminations to figure out that fellow racers are *not* their friends .. and how many times this race did Mary say "Don't worry about it" while Dave thought they missed something. 

Mirna & Shmirna need to go next....

Racers need to get it through their heads they are in a RACE! you don't want the other team to hear you? Don' ask the local in front of them...

They make it seem that next week, everyone is racing to the finish at the same time, and that Rob& Amber may be out... but I'm sure that its all creative editing.

Phil should just take Rob & amber aside, put them on a plane to the final destination, and have them sit in a hotel. Then when teams 2 & 3 come along, set them all loose at once. I mean, is it *really* going to go any differently?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> When Joe and Bill hit that post I thought they hit Charla!


Same here. I told my wife "They hit Charla!" and she gasped until they showed the post...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Loved Charla's look of shock during the river rafting.


Charla --> 

That was priceless! I wish I had a picture of that. She looked so funny bundled up in her rafting attire.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> you know, I was thinking the same thing. "The ending that everyone will be talking about" makes me think Rob and Amber screw up and get Eliminated. How awesome would that be? The team that thinks "everyone is gunning for" and no one is will screw up and come in last place early in the game. They aren't really a great team-they just have incredible luck, and that has to run out eventually.
> 
> That has to be what happens!! If there is a God anyway.


 yes, they could answer your prayer and get eliminated on any leg but give them a little more credit than saying it is all incredible luck.

they were incredibily unlucky when they got screwed on their season of TAR. and they are consistantly at the front that season and so far this season. they usually read clues and think of ways to get ahead even if it usually means they just get rebunched up and start even and then come out ahead again. 
nobody else even thought to try and find a travel agency open in a little chilean town at midnight but they did. they may not win but give them a little credit for being a pretty good TAR team, even with the others only being soso.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I never realized there was such a fear of flounder.

"Use your boobs!"

Frank


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Ya, the "Use your boobs" thing was funny. I was impressed with how quickly the beauty queens did that task. It didn't look that easy.


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

I am a Romber fan, mostly because they run their own race and don't get into a lot of the drama that other teams do...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Has anyone ever kept track enough to know what team has the most first place finishes from all the seasons?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wikipedia has all of that info
look down toward the bottom of the page for links to all the seasons
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Dave and Mary deserved to go...if for no other reason than Mary should just listen to her husban once! He was trying to say he saw the name of the town on the sign, and she basically told him to shut up and drive.

I did love the reaction he gave when she was explaining about how falling out of the raft would equate to death. His look was priceless.

I'm surprised that Uchenna and Joyce didn't do the climbing when they saw two other races go by them. Or any team, for that matter, that saw one team take off.

Also loved Amber telling Rob to stop worrying about the other teams...which (thanks to editing) was right after he said in the interview he could care less about the other teams.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> Dave and Mary deserved to go...if for no other reason than Mary should just listen to her husban once! He was trying to say he saw the name of the town on the sign, and she basically told him to shut up and drive.
> 
> I did love the reaction he gave when she was explaining about how falling out of the raft would equate to death. His look was priceless....


I think that looks said "Could I get away with pushing her off the raft?"


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Was this the record for the most teams going the wrong way and turning around? It must have happened 10 times. The blind leading the blind.


Frank


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I am still really surprised at how many teams are making bad decisions in the All Stars. I do think that in general, the race is probably pretty difficult so nearly everyone makes mistakes. I also wonder if they made things just a touch harder for this one.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mikieminnow said:


> I am a Romber fan, mostly because they run their own race and don't get into a lot of the drama that other teams do...


In all fairness though, when your competition is really bad there's much less drama, and much less reason for drama. It's when the wheels start falling off and you know you're way behind that the drama kicks in.

I do agree -- they're cool and composed. Just saying it's a lot easier to be that way when your confidence is boosted by seeing people finish hours behind you.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I hated R&A in season 7 because they had people help them "just because they were Rob and Amber."

In this season there seems to be less of that though.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> Has anyone ever kept track enough to know what team has the most first place finishes from all the seasons?


Without double-checking every race, I'm pretty sure it was Colin & Christie from Race #5, who won 6 of 13 legs.

Rob & Amber won 4 legs of Race #7, so with their 3 in a row this time around, they've won 7 total (so far).

If the rumors are true, the reason that Colin & Christie didn't compete in the All Star race is because she is/was pregnant during shooting, which is too bad because they're probably the one team who could have kept up with R&A.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I am so glad someone mentioned the look on Dave's face when Murray was talking about falling out meaning death - you could see the wheels turning, and that look was so..... evil? (I actually replayed it three times to make sure I heard her right).

If Team Guido had hit Charla, it probably would have been on purpose!  It will be a fine day when Guido gets eliminated in my book.

I also thought next week's tease meant


Spoiler



Romber finishing last, but if they do, I hope it's a non-elimination leg. In keeping with how things are usually hyped, though, it probably has nothing to do with that. Maybe Terry and Ian get booted for beeyotch slapping Mirna!



[Edited to conform to the spoiler rules.]


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I also thought next week's tease meant _(...)_


No talking about previews unless it's in spoiler quotes.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Charla in the rafting gear gave me flashbacks to her in the hockey goalie outfit


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cragmyre said:


> I'm surprised that Uchenna and Joyce didn't do the climbing when they saw two other races go by them. Or any team, for that matter, that saw one team take off.


On the episode summary on the website it does say that a team did the rock climb and then switched tasks. Almost costing them the race??

Wonder who it was?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Just how much of a jerk do you have to be for ROB to say you're making inappropriate comments about your girlfriend?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

lodica1967 said:


> On the episode summary on the website it does say that a team did the rock climb and then switched tasks. Almost costing them the race??
> 
> Wonder who it was?


I'm surprised they would have edited that out. They could have shown 30 seconds of that team trying the climb and giving up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> ... They aren't really a great team-they just have incredible luck, and that has to run out eventually...


Regardless if you like R&A or not, that's just a ignorant statement.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

robbins said:


> Rob and Amber are great, as are the Beauty Queens.
> 
> I have no spoilers or inside information but I predict that Rob and Amber lose next week. Just a hunch, but I hope I am wrong. They are running the race at a level above everyone else right now.


WHAT? are you insane? no way! that would be like the Yankees losing after up 3-0 to the cursed red sox with 2 outs.... oh never mind  


macaquarium said:


> Why didn't anyone even consider the climb? It was lots closer (yards versus miles) and didn't look that difficult for most of the teams.


anytime there is a "guide", do that task... you just have to sit there while they do all the work.

how about the dude that rode with mirna/schirma for $50? FIFTY dollars?? the dude said he had to work. PLUS, he had to put up with their nonsense. that, and his work day has gotta be worth more than that, right?

As much as mirna/schirma are horrible and irritating, i hope they go far, cuz they are reality TV GOLD!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Have always liked Romber and continue to.....

Mirna and Shmirna need to go.....They are making big a$$e$ out of themselves.....

Anyone else say "HFC" when Terri got smacked by the wave on the rafting.........

"Use your boobs!" +1


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

If R&A left the race now.. could they be *really* angry? They really have cleaned up prize-wise on the US reality show tour.

The rest of the teams hardly deserve to be called 'all-stars' ... more like 'train wrecks we really need to see more of'

Uchena & joyce did get the idea too .. they went to the hotel to book flights .... but for some reason only saw the later flight. I really can't fathom why they would book flights for other teams though...


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Just how much of a jerk do you have to be for ROB to say you're making inappropriate comments about your girlfriend?


Those two have no chemistry. I thought they were each dolts in their previous season, and they look like they don't even like each other now. Maybe they're "dating" just so that they can appear on the show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> how about the dude that rode with mirna/schirma for $50? FIFTY dollars?? the dude said he had to work. PLUS, he had to put up with their nonsense. that, and his work day has gotta be worth more than that, right?


I don't know... $50 US in Chile? I don't know what the exchange rate is there, but that could be a lot of money? I mean, you're always reading in the news about people who make like $10 a month in US dollars.


----------



## krugs84 (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to admit Mirna in a bikini wasn't such a bad thing....


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

krugs84 said:


> I have to admit Mirna in a bikini wasn't such a bad thing....


She'd look better in a 3-piece (with the 3rd piece being a gag!)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

markz said:


> She'd look better in a 3-piece (with the 3rd piece being a gag!)


NICE... LOL...

I have to use that one someday.....


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

krugs84 said:


> I have to admit Mirna in a bikini wasn't such a bad thing....


But Charla? 

This was the funniest episode. I laughed so much throughout. Between Danny falling doing the fish roadblock, Charla in her rafting outfit, the hitting of the post, and so much more.

Very entertaining.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jlb said:


> Anyone else say "HFC" when Terri got smacked by the wave on the rafting.........


She gets a big :up: from me. She's one tough lady. She actually seemed like she enjoyed it.

I too had to go back and replay the look on Dave's face. I expected horns to pop out of the back of his head. He looked downright evil.

I have to admit that Rob doesn't come off as badly as he did last time around.

I'm really tired of Mirna and the thick accent she puts on when she talks to locals.

I had heard that one of the teams was going to be sent away from the Pit Stop because they didn't have all their clues. I thought it was going to be the Guidos. We had to pause when they cut to the interview with them when they were wearing their matching black turtlenecks and chains, we were hysterical. I think they might have seen The Producers one too many times.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

RoundBoy said:


> Uchena & joyce did get the idea too .. they went to the hotel to book flights .... but for some reason only saw the later flight. I really can't fathom why they would book flights for other teams though...


They did see the earlier time, they were just only able to book that time for themselves and the Guidos because the other two teams didn't give them their security codes on the back of their credit cards.

As for R&A being the only "all stars" of the group, I agree at this point that they appear to outclass everyone else, but I also think Uchenna and Joyce deserve to be called true "all stars", since they did win their season.

And Charla and Mirna? Wow. I actually liked them in their season, but not in the least this season. I'm not a Guido fan, but did I hear it right that Mirna complained when the Guidos jumped in front of them at one point, saying the Guidos wouldn't even be there if it weren't for Charla and Mirna... suggesting they helped the Guidos out of the kindness of their hearts? Mirna... hello? You "helped" them because you didn't know they hadn't written down the whole clue and they overheard you asking someone else about the town name, not out of the kindness of your heart. That's what blows my mind about those two. They both have VERY selective memory.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

danplaysbass said:


> Ya, the "Use your boobs" thing was funny. I was impressed with how quickly the beauty queens did that task. It didn't look that easy.


It was mildly amusing but reveals Eric to be a complete sexist moron. If you were his girlfriend and all the rest of them partners were making supportive "great job honey" kinds of statements and your boyfriend just kept saying "use your boobs", how would you feel. What a dumba$$


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Very good episode. Team Guido got so lucky running into Mirna and Charla, but I was glad as I like them a lot better than M&C or Team Ky. 

For the fish tank thing, did anyone else hear the roadblock as requiring them to take ALL the fish out? At first I was worried that someone was going to get sent back for not doing that.

Love Rob and Amber!


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Did anyone in the show say the title of the episode this week, or did I miss it?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

schmirna did 
or it was Mirna, which ever one is the little person.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

jking said:


> That's what blows my mind about those two. They both have VERY selective memory.


My favorite Mirna/Schmirna moment: when they split the cost of the tag-along helper with the Guidos, and Charla said something like, "OK, now don't try to screw us, like the ladies did."

Referring to the beauty queens, of course. Their crime? They tried to split the cost of a helper in last week's episode, but Mirna went nuts on them.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Doh said:


> For the fish tank thing, did anyone else hear the roadblock as requiring them to take ALL the fish out? At first I was worried that someone was going to get sent back for not doing that.
> 
> Love Rob and Amber!


The roadblock did require them to take all the fish out, and I believe all the teams DID take all the fish out. The bottom of the tank had gold fish-shaped patterns on it, so it appeared there were still fish in the tank.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

What was the deal with the car not starting? Did she not step on the clutch or something?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> schmirna did
> or it was Mirna, which ever one is the little person.


I think the big one (Mirna) said it when they got back to their car where their paid guide was waiting, IIRC.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Midget insensitivity alert!

When Charla was running around in her bathing suit, did anybody else think she looked like she belonged in the circus?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am liking the beauty queens more and more. As someone posted above, they really kept their cool when they were denied check-in at the pit stop. Lots of teams would have flipped out and turned on each other, but they just approached it like another problem and calmly worked together to solve it. Cha Cha Cha are my favorite from their original season (though they haven't done anything noteworthy yet this time), and this time around the beauty queens and Rob & Amber are impressing me the most.

Good riddance to Kentucky. They are awful. 

Charla and Mirna also are horrible, but if they are eliminated, where will all the hilarity and drama come from? 

I had no idea that touching fish was such an ordeal for so many people. Yes they are slimy and they smell. So what? Did these people really think all the tasks on TAR All-stars would involve cuddly puppies? Just amazing how many people totally freaked out in what looked like a very straightforward, if slightly icky, task.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ruth said:


> ....I had no idea that touching fish was such an ordeal for so many people. Yes they are slimy and they smell. So what? Did these people really think all the tasks on TAR All-stars would involve cuddly puppies? Just amazing how many people totally freaked out in what looked like a very straightforward, if slightly icky, task.


Now there would be a great task!

Take all the cuddly puppies out of the giant fish tank, throw them in the basket and dump them in the holding tank!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Some unaired video clips from CBS...

Mirna is upset that people don't give her credit for how hard she is working.

Charla & Mirna's Bedtime Disturbs Joe & Bill

Dustin & Kandice Have an Argument


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

jking said:


> They did see the earlier time, they were just only able to book that time for themselves and the Guidos because the other two teams didn't give them their security codes on the back of their credit cards.
> 
> As for R&A being the only "all stars" of the group, I agree at this point that they appear to outclass everyone else, but I also think Uchenna and Joyce deserve to be called true "all stars", since they did win their season.
> 
> And Charla and Mirna? Wow. I actually liked them in their season, but not in the least this season. I'm not a Guido fan, but did I hear it right that Mirna complained when the Guidos jumped in front of them at one point, saying the Guidos wouldn't even be there if it weren't for Charla and Mirna... suggesting they helped the Guidos out of the kindness of their hearts? Mirna... hello? You "helped" them because you didn't know they hadn't written down the whole clue and they overheard you asking someone else about the town name, not out of the kindness of your heart. That's what blows my mind about those two. They both have VERY selective memory.


i might be rememberign it wrong, but U&J *did * book the 1:30 flight for them, and whoever they had all the info for.. when they got to the airport they did a check and changed over to the 12:30 flight...


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

The best moment of the show.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

RoundBoy said:


> i might be rememberign it wrong, but U&J *did * book the 1:30 flight for them, and whoever they had all the info for.. when they got to the airport they did a check and changed over to the 12:30 flight...


I may be wrong as well, but the way I thought it went down was that U&J were able to book the 12:55 (arrival) for themselves and the Guidos, but were unable to book anything for anyone else because they didn't have their security codes. The other 2 teams (Cha Cha Cha and Team "Look At My Girlfriend's Boobs") tried to book their own tickets, and the counter person set them up on the 1:55 flight. Later, Eric overheard someone talking about the 12:55 flight and was able to get on, but no one else was able to, which led to the confrontation between Charla & Mirna and Ian & Terry at the first layover, because they were both trying to get on a waiting list for the 12:55 flight. So in the end, R&A, U&J, Guidos and Team Boobs got there an hour ahead of everyone else.


----------



## tjramsey (Nov 28, 2002)

Ruth said:


> I had no idea that touching fish was such an ordeal for so many people. Yes they are slimy and they smell. So what? Did these people really think all the tasks on TAR All-stars would involve cuddly puppies? Just amazing how many people totally freaked out in what looked like a very straightforward, if slightly icky, task.


For no good reason at all, fish give me the willies. I would have a harder time doing this than I would have picking up a bunch of snakes (at least the non-poisionous ones.)

That said, I know I'd have been able to get over it in that situation and just gotten on with it; but they probably would have gotten some good shots of me being grossed out and timid at first.

Oh, and I fully admit, it makes no sense to have that reaction, but I used to actually be afraid of fish, so just finding them a tad icky is a huge improvement for me   Let's just say I had some empathy for all the people who took a while to get going on this one.
--T.J.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Midget insensitivity alert!
> 
> When Charla was running around in her bathing suit, did anybody else think she looked like she belonged in the circus?


Dude c'mon. Munchkin is the preferred term.

Frank


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

tjramsey said:


> For no good reason at all, fish give me the willies. I would have a harder time doing this than I would have picking up a bunch of snakes (at least the non-poisionous ones.)


I was really surprised at Dave's fear of fish. Being from KY too, I know that fishing's a big pastime here... what else are we gonna do?  I'm not much of a fisherman myself, but I've pretty much grown up around fishing and have never met anyone who was afraid of them.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

xuxa said:


> The best moment of the show.


Well, no ... she stayed in the boat the whole time.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I also thought next week's tease meant
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I believe Phil said at the beginning of the first episode that there are no non-elimination legs this time.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I believe Phil said at the beginning of the first episode that there are no non-elimination legs this time.


No, he stated that there would be no non-elimination in the first leg. Last night he said that a team may be eliminated.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> how about the dude that rode with mirna/schirma for $50? FIFTY dollars?? the dude said he had to work. PLUS, he had to put up with their nonsense. that, and his work day has gotta be worth more than that, right?


Plus he is now stuck 40 miles away from where he was picked up while the teams wait out the rest period. Hopefully, someone called him a cab or something.



Ruth said:


> I had no idea that touching fish was such an ordeal for so many people. Yes they are slimy and they smell. So what? Did these people really think all the tasks on TAR All-stars would involve cuddly puppies? Just amazing how many people totally freaked out in what looked like a very straightforward, if slightly icky, task.


The funniest thing about all to me is the fact that these people are standing at the front door to a Fish Farm and the clue asked about doing something slimy. What the heck did they think they were going to be doing?



stalemate said:


> I believe Phil said at the beginning of the first episode that there are no non-elimination legs this time.


I am pretty sure he did not say that. I rememebre there was some discussion here about it then as well as he said something else that confused some people, but he never ruled out non-elim legs that I remember.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmmm. The wording must have confused me.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Which of the contestants kept pulling her hair out of the fish tank to tuck her hair behind her ears? All I kept thinking was that her hair was going to really reek by the time she finished the task.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

He said:

"At the end of each leg of the race is a pit stop. Eight of these pit stops are eliminations points. So, you need to get to them as fast as you can because, if you are last, you will be eliminated."

I think I was distracted the first time I watched it and I missed the distinction between pit stop and elimination point. the "you will be eliminated" sounded so final I thought he was implying the end of non-elimination legs.

Carry on!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Regardless if you like R&A or not, that's just a ignorant statement.


We'll see how ignorant it is when that dummy blows it next week. Thats my prediction anyways.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "The ending that everyone will be talking about"


What's that from?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> What's that from?


From the previews of next week's episode.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I'm surprised they would have edited that out. They could have shown 30 seconds of that team trying the climb and giving up.


I bet that was a mistake based on the Beauty Queens forst going to the rock climb, then rafting, and missing the clue almost costing the the race

and based on the editing of the preview for next week, I think the thing that will have everyone talking is



Spoiler



how closely several teams finish the leg. they appeared to be implying that many teams were running for the finish cross-country at the same time


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I bet that was a mistake based on the Beauty Queens forst going to the rock climb, then rafting, and missing the clue almost costing the the race


That doesn't make sense at all. The beauty queens are the one team who almost certainly did NOT try the rock-climbing and then switch. They skipped the detour clue entirely and they were looking for the clue along the river while they were rafting. They did not even know there *was* a detour -- they even said so in the car. They couldn't have switched from one to the other without knowing there was a choice to be made.

As for the preview (no true spoilers, just speculation, but references the preview),



Spoiler



My guess is it's much ado about nothing. Just like all the other shows always promise "Most amazing episode ever!" "Most shocking boardroom ever!" "The one episode everyone will be talking about!" and then it's just business as usual. Why are we all buying into the hype? I don't expect anything truly shocking to happen.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruth said:


> That doesn't make sense at all. The beauty queens are the one team who almost certainly did NOT try the rock-climbing and then switch. They skipped the detour clue entirely and they were looking for the clue along the river while they were rafting. They did not even know there *was* a detour -- they even said so in the car. They couldn't have switched from one to the other without knowing there was a choice to be made.


It makes perfect sense. the very first place the BQs stopped was the rock climbing site, they asked the climbers where the clue box was....they then pointed them along the river where they ended up at the rafting site.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> From the previews of next week's episode.


Thanks. I guess I should spoiler that quote.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> It makes perfect sense. the very first place the BQs stopped was the rock climbing site, they asked the climbers where the clue box was....they then pointed them along the river where they ended up at the rafting site.


no, the rock climbing site was at the clue box. they had to backtrack 2 miles to get to the rafting... they went straight to the rafting.

i was wondering whether the BQs would have to redo the task... but i guess the order doesn't matter; just so long as you have the clues and completed the tasks. i would think it should... hmmm.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> It makes perfect sense. the very first place the BQs stopped was the rock climbing site, they asked the climbers where the clue box was....they then pointed them along the river where they ended up at the rafting site.


Right, we saw them ask for directions, but we also saw them leave the area without climbing. There's no reason at all to think they started climbing and then turned back.

I mean, they didn't even know there was a detour. So if they had started rock climbing, they would not have given up partway through and gone rafting instead. They would have thought they had to finish the task to move forward. They would not have known that there was an alternative they could do instead.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> no, the rock climbing site was at the clue box. they had to backtrack 2 miles to get to the rafting... they went straight to the rafting.
> 
> i was wondering whether the BQs would have to redo the task... but i guess the order doesn't matter; just so long as you have the clues and completed the tasks. i would think it should... hmmm.


NO. the rock climbing site was 200 yards from the cluebox per the clue. Re-watch the episode. The first place they stop was about 8 people standing shoulder to shoulder wearing climbing gear and helmets.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Right, we saw them ask for directions, but we also saw them leave the area without climbing. There's no reason at all to think they started climbing and then turned back.
> 
> I mean, they didn't even know there was a detour. So if they had started rock climbing, they would not have given up partway through and gone rafting instead. They would have thought they had to finish the task to move forward. They would not have known that there was an alternative they could do instead.


I didn't say they climbed, I said that was probably basis for the mistaken episode summary.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I didn't say they climbed, I said that was probably basis for the mistaken episode summary.


I guess we are miscommunicating. I don't have any reason to think the website is incorrect, so I wasn't assuming that. (The producers were there and I wasn't, after all.) So there may well have been a team that that started climbing and then gave up. All I was saying is that that team would not have been the beauty queens, since they did not know they had a choice.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree with Ruth.

I think the


Spoiler



previews


 are all hype.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I agree with Ruth as well. About pretty much everything she's written in this thread. 

In other thoughts, why are we surprised that Eric kept talking about Danielle's chest? I mean, in the opening episode, we heard Danielle talking about how she was happy Eric didn't like her just for her looks...while she was bouncing on the beach in a bikini.

Uh, yeah, Eric.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Highspeedhomer said:


> Shmerna and Merna need to go.


I love Charla and Mirna. :up:

Yes they need to go, - to the front of the race.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

cmgal said:


> No, he stated that there would be no non-elimination in the first leg. Last night he said that a team may be eliminated.


That's Phil's usual wording, but last night he actually said "who will be eliminated... tonight?" It's the first time in a long time that he's said that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ruth said:


> I am liking the beauty queens more and more. As someone posted above, they really kept their cool when they were denied check-in at the pit stop. Lots of teams would have flipped out and turned on each other, but they just approached it like another problem and calmly worked together to solve it. Cha Cha Cha are my favorite from their original season (though they haven't done anything noteworthy yet this time), and this time around the beauty queens and Rob & Amber are impressing me the most.
> 
> Good riddance to Kentucky. They are awful.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see Mirna and Scmirna arrive on elimination station. 
That will be funny to watch.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The Finish Line interview with Kentucky is up. Some notes as I listen...

Mary said that at the beginning of the race, nobody seemed to want to be friends with Charla and Mirna. They didn't feel good about that, and tried to be nice, but then C&M turned out to be completely different than they thought they would be. Mary seemed to be a bit disappointed that that was the case, but matter of fact about it.

Mary also recognized that she wasn't nice to David after seeing herself on the first race, and made an effort to behave differently this time.

When Mary was changing for the river rafting, she saw Charla's "little shoes" in the tent, and her car keys. She said it crossed her mind to do something with those keys, but she couldn't do it.

They said they got to know Dustin and Kandice this time, and they really like them now.

This is a weird one I didn't know about...Mary and David, and their kids, were taken by Rosie O'Donnell on a gay cruise.

More Charla and Mirna...They said that on an airplane, Mirna and Charla were putting on the thick accents and begging for money and meals, claiming that they had no money and were starving...and this was right after receiving $487 for the leg.

Mary was afraid to go to the sequester house because of Drew. She was scared of him. But once they all got together, everyone was nice and they had a great time. None of the race competitiveness carried over.

David said that physically, the first race they did was much more demanding, but mentally, All-Stars was harder.

They showed next week's preview on the show, and the host asked them if they are glad they missed it. I'll spoilerize the rest since it's about the preview, and one _might _be able to read something into what Mary says. Perhaps.



Spoiler



The voice-over mentions the ending that everyone will be talking about. The host asks if they're glad they missed out on it. Mary laughs and says, no she wishes very badly that she could have been there.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> i was wondering whether the BQs would have to redo the task... but i guess the order doesn't matter; just so long as you have the clues and completed the tasks. i would think it should... hmmm.


That would be consist with past races. In TAR5, two teams missed a clue box, did a Detour (and didn't realize they were doing a Detour), got to the mat, and Phil told them they couldn't be checked in - exactly the same thing that happened to the BQs in this episode. The two teams were able to go back, grab the clue, and they were then eligible to be checked in.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I agree the preveiws always hype things up. probably at best it is:


Spoiler



just a close finish



As far as Dustin and Kandace, the "penalty" was correct IMO. They were lucky that the clue they missed was so close by though.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I agree the preveiws always hype things up. probably at best it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I always wondered what would happen if a time missed a clue prior to travel? Would that pretty much lead to automatic elimination? Can't exactly have time fly back 18 hours just pick up a missing clue.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I always wondered what would happen if a time missed a clue prior to travel? Would that pretty much lead to automatic elimination? Can't exactly have time fly back 18 hours just pick up a missing clue.


Probably just penalize them 30 minutes and make them stand to the side watching other teams check in.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

does anyone not hilite the spoilers..

i can't help myself...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

SuperZippy said:


> does anyone not hilite the spoilers..
> 
> i can't help myself...


I read 'em all. I even sought out a few and now wish I hadn't!


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> NO. the rock climbing site was 200 yards from the cluebox per the clue. Re-watch the episode. The first place they stop was about 8 people standing shoulder to shoulder wearing climbing gear and helmets.


And by "climbing gear and helmets" you mean "life vests and rafting helmets," right? The reason the BQs had to back to get the clue afterward was that they had gone directly to the rafting task without ever reaching the clue-box/rock climbing spot. Re-watch the episode.


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> NO. the rock climbing site was 200 yards from the cluebox per the clue. Re-watch the episode. The first place they stop was about 8 people standing shoulder to shoulder wearing climbing gear and helmets.


Actually, if you rewatch, the first place the BQs stopped was the rafting site. Those were the rafting guides in the gear and helmets. You can see the oars on the ground behind them. So it couldn't have been the BQs that attempted the rock climb.

I still wish they had shown the team that attempted the rock climb.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> ...This is a weird one I didn't know about...Mary and David, and their kids, were taken by Rosie O'Donnell on a gay cruise...


From after they were Philiminated last season:


> The Amazing Race competitors David and Mary Conley.
> Photograph by : CBS
> 
> Eliminated from The Amazing Race this week, David and Mary Conley wont be cashing a cheque for $1 million.
> ...


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Is it just me, or is one of the Guidos (Bill, I think) a dead ringer for an older Haley Joel Osment?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

It's just you. I find that dude really creepy looking - Haley Joel I can't say looks creepy.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

AccidenT said:


> Is it just me, or is one of the Guidos (Bill, I think) a dead ringer for an older Haley Joel Osment?


"I see straight people."


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

AccidenT said:


> And by "climbing gear and helmets" you mean "life vests and rafting helmets," right? The reason the BQs had to back to get the clue afterward was that they had gone directly to the rafting task without ever reaching the clue-box/rock climbing spot. Re-watch the episode.


that's what i thought


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

hefe said:


> More Charla and Mirna...They said that on an airplane, Mirna and Charla were putting on the thick accents and begging for money and meals, claiming that they had no money and were starving...and this was right after receiving $487 for the leg.


Why am I totally not surprised by that?

I really want Mirna and Shmirna to go home next week. I don't think I can take Mirna's screeching and belly-aching for another week.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> NO. the rock climbing site was 200 yards from the cluebox per the clue. Re-watch the episode. The first place they stop was about 8 people standing shoulder to shoulder wearing climbing gear and helmets.


I think what you didn't realize was that once teams went to "La Maquina" and got the Detour clue, they had to travel about 2.5 miles back the way they came to get to the beginning of the rafting detour. As the BQs were driving toward "La Maquina" they saw other cars and teams pulling into the rafting site and simply thought that's where they were supposed to go. They never went far enough down the road to even see the rock climbing challenge (until after Phil told them to go back and get the clue they missed).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hefe said:


> Mary was afraid to go to the sequester house because of Drew. She was scared of him. But once they all got together, everyone was nice and they had a great time. None of the race competitiveness carried over.


Oh, so this show makes them all wait out the whole time, just like Survivor and Big Brother do...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mattack said:


> Oh, so this show makes them all wait out the whole time, just like Survivor and Big Brother do...


You can see the new teams arrive at the sequester house every week...

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/elimination.php


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Very Interesting. I think I know what area of Acapulco that villa is in. Very posh.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

since I'm kind of new to TAR (started watching at the first Rob/Amber season), I have a question: 

once there's a road block and the teams decide who will do it, can they switch back? 

the reason I ask is there was no way the short girl could do the fish task because the tank was so tall...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Once they decide who will do the task, they are stuck with that person completing it - no switching.

And in the two seasons I've seen Charla on there, if they had her do it, she would have found a way to finish - and maybe even faster than Mirna. That's not to say that Mirna wouldn't be on her case or wouldn't whine about poor Charla having to climb the wall just to get a fish in the basket!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

How much do they know about the task before they have to decide? Like on the fish one, do they know exactly what they are going to have to do or do they have to choose the person based on "Who is not afraid of a slippery situation?" or whatever the question was?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

My impression just from watching over the years is that they get the "Who's not afraid of a slippery situation" type lead-in, then they have to decide who does the task. Only after it is decided do they get to read exactly what the task is.

I'm trying to recall from Uchenna and Joyce's first season if Joyce chose to do a road block that ultimately ended with her having to shave her head, or if it was a Detour where both of them would have had to do it (Uchenna being bald already).

Like the needle in the hay bail task, even at the point of exhaustion, the one designated to do the task had to complete it with no help from the other.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm trying to recall from Uchenna and Joyce's first season if Joyce chose to do a road block that ultimately ended with her having to shave her head, or if it was a Detour where both of them would have had to do it (Uchenna being bald already).


The head shaving was a Fast Forward.

Joyce could have said "no way" to shaving her head at any time, but at the significant risk of losing that leg b/c they would have had to backtrack and rejoin the others on the normal challenges for the leg.



JLucPicard said:


> My impression just from watching over the years is that they get the "Who's not afraid of a slippery situation" type lead-in, then they have to decide who does the task. Only after it is decided do they get to read exactly what the task is.


Yes, that's how it works. Most of the time, it's not that hard to figure out what might be involved in the Roadblock, but many times they are totally clueless.

I remember the mom and daughter team (Desiree?) where the mom decided to do the Roadblock and then found out it involved swimming, which scared her to death. I didn't understand why she didn't figure out that swimming might be involved when they were at a huge aquatic center of some sort.



> Like the needle in the hay bail task, even at the point of exhaustion, the one designated to do the task had to complete it with no help from the other.


Not just to the point of exhaustion, but in that case, Lena (or was it Kristy?) was actually injured from the hay bales - her hands were raw and bleeding, but still, she couldn't get any help from her teammate.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm trying to recall from Uchenna and Joyce's first season if Joyce chose to do a road block that ultimately ended with her having to shave her head, or if it was a Detour where both of them would have had to do it (Uchenna being bald already).


It was a detour. Both had to do it, but Uchenna's head was bald already, as you mentioned.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Raj said:


> It was a detour. Both had to do it, but Uchenna's head was bald already, as you mentioned.


Or what Magnolia said.  (it was a FF)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Or what Magnolia said.  (it was a FF)


yep...I remember it was an FF...they could not risk coming back and being far behind...so she bit the bullet and did it...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

It was a FF.


> To win the second and final Fast Forward of this Race, Teams must travel ten and a half miles to a Hindu temple in Jodhpur, India and participate in a good-fortune ritual: having their heads shaved, something done by Hindu men and women at least once in their life. Teams would not learn that the ritual required head shaving until they arrived. Once both Team members were completely bald, they could claim the Fast Forward. Uchenna & Joyce gave up their hair to win good fortune, the Fast Forward pass and a first-place finish at this legs Pit Stop.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

AccidenT said:


> Is it just me, or is one of the Guidos (Bill, I think) a dead ringer for an older Haley Joel Osment?


I see it too.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Or what Magnolia said.  (it was a FF)


are you sure?  I don't think Raj is ever wrong.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Does anyone know if there are limits this season on how many roadblocks one team member can do? That was a great addition to the rules, but then they seemed to have dropped it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Doh said:


> Does anyone know if there are limits this season on how many roadblocks one team member can do? That was a great addition to the rules, but then they seemed to have dropped it.


I think those rules must be in place, or certain people would never do any of the Roadblocks.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Once they decide who will do the task, they are stuck with that person completing it - no switching.
> 
> And in the two seasons I've seen Charla on there, if they had her do it, she would have found a way to finish - and maybe even faster than Mirna. That's not to say that Mirna wouldn't be on her case or wouldn't whine about poor Charla having to climb the wall just to get a fish in the basket!


I could just see Charla scaling the inside of the tank with a fish clenched between her teeth.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I think those rules must be in place, or certain people would never do any of the Roadblocks.


I was thinking just the opposite, because a) they've never said it, and b) you may wind up forcing Charla to try something that she just isn't physically capable of...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> I was thinking just the opposite, because a) they've never said it, and b) you may wind up forcing Charla to try something that she just isn't physically capable of...


Which would, of course, make for GREAT television. I can see the whining now.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jenhudson said:


> Which would, of course, make for GREAT television. I can see the whining now.


I can see it now..."in this Roadblock, a team member must pass a lie-detector test..."

Phil would have to come out to the task to eliminate them like with Lena and Kristy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> I was thinking just the opposite, because a) they've never said it, and b) you may wind up forcing Charla to try something that she just isn't physically capable of...


This is a big complaint I have. I just wish they would explain the rules. I don't believe they ever mentioned that rule last year either but I believe they had it. I remember reading an interview with a contestant that mentioned it yet they never mentioned it on the show.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> This is a big complaint I have. I just wish they would explain the rules. I don't believe they ever mentioned that rule last year either but I believe they had it. I remember reading an interview with a contestant that mentioned it yet they never mentioned it on the show.


I believe they only mention it in the show if it becomes an issue.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Anubys said:


> yep...I remember it was an FF...they could not risk coming back and being far behind...so she bit the bullet and did it...


Ah I forgot, it was indeed a FF!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> This is a big complaint I have. I just wish they would explain the rules. I don't believe they ever mentioned that rule last year either but I believe they had it. I remember reading an interview with a contestant that mentioned it yet they never mentioned it on the show.


I believe that since they have had this rules for 2-3 seasons, they probably assume the viewers already know it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

RBlount said:


> I believe that since they have had this rules for 2-3 seasons, they probably assume the viewers already know it.


I've been watching since TAR7 and I've never seen it except on this forum...clearly, the contestants try to split the chores, so there must be a rule...makes no sense why they don't take the time to say it every season...

Jeff says the Survivor rules to the contestant every season...even if they don't change...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

stalemate said:


> How much do they know about the task before they have to decide? Like on the fish one, do they know exactly what they are going to have to do or do they have to choose the person based on "Who is not afraid of a slippery situation?" or whatever the question was?





Doh said:


> Does anyone know if there are limits this season on how many roadblocks one team member can do? That was a great addition to the rules, but then they seemed to have dropped it.


According to this link, teams only get a vague clue about what the task is. They can gleen info about what it may be by looking at their surroundings or seeing what other teams are doing.

It also said that each team member can only do half of the roadblocks.

Of course the source is Wikipedia, so it is NOT the official rulebook.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

RBlount said:


> I believe that since they have had this rules for 2-3 seasons, they probably assume the viewers already know it.


I can't buy that reasoning. They explain what a Roadblock and a Detour are every single episode.

I just can't imagine them not mentioning it if it's still a rule.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I've been watching since TAR7 and I've never seen it except on this forum...clearly, the contestants try to split the chores, so there must be a rule...makes no sense why they don't take the time to say it every season...
> 
> Jeff says the Survivor rules to the contestant every season...even if they don't change...


There was one season where it was explicitly mentioned as a rule that each person must do half of the roadblocks. This was immediately following a season where that rule did not exist, and one team (Zach and Flo, IIRC) took advantage of it by having one person do all or almost all the RBs. There was a lot of criticism for that, and the 50/50 rule was introduced in the following season and stated explicitly on the show.

However, in following seasons, there hasn't been anything said about to the TV audience it one way or another, so it's not clear whether the 50/50 rule is still in effect. I have heard contestants allude to it by saying things like "it's your turn" or "you did the last one, so I'll do this one" but it has not been clear if that's their own sense of teamwork or an explicit TAR rule.

As for the physical limitations issue, I assume they have some way of making it theoretically possible, even if more difficult, for each contestant to complete each task. They know the limitations in advance, after all. Remember Sarah with her artifical leg taking on the most difficult physical tasks? She did manage to complete them. In Charla's case, I assume they would have a stepstool or something similar available to her. In fact there was one task where there was a stepstool handy (although Mirna helpfully complained that it was a waste of time for her to go and get it).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The roadblock rule was added for Season 6.

In season 5, Chip did 11 roadblocks and Kim did 1.
Colin did 10 to Christie's 1.
Brandon did 11 to Nicole's 1.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Looking up some more, just last season, Karlyn did 7 and Lyn did 5.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

hefe said:


> The roadblock rule was added for Season 6.
> 
> In season 5, Chip did 11 roadblocks and Kim did 1.
> Colin did 10 to Christie's 1.
> Brandon did 11 to Nicole's 1.


Wow, that is much worse than I remembered. I am surprized they did not introduce the 50/50 rule earlier.

Have there been vast inequities of this kind in recent seasons? If not, it's probably safe to assume that the 50/50 rule remains in effect.

I do wish they would tell us for sure, though.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

hefe said:


> Looking up some more, last season, Karlyn did 7 and Lyn did 5.


Hmmm. Maybe there is an "at least 5" type of rule?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ruth said:


> Hmmm. Maybe there is an "at least 5" type of rule?


If there is, I wish they'd just tell us. There's no reason not to.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Wow, that is much worse than I remembered. I am surprized they did not introduce the 50/50 rule earlier.
> 
> Have there been vast inequities of this kind in recent seasons? If not, it's probably safe to assume that the 50/50 rule remains in effect.
> 
> I do wish they would tell us for sure, though.


It was S3 when Flo and Zach took advantage of there not being a rule and him doing nearly every task. Why they didn't implement the new rule until S6 is beyond me. However, every season since then, the teams have distributed the tasks pretty evenly and have made comments that make me believe that the rule (or something very similar) is in effect.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> It was S3 when Flo and Zach took advantage of there not being a rule and him doing nearly every task.


"A roadblock is a task only Zach may perform."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> It was S3 when Flo and Zach took advantage of there not being a rule and him doing nearly every task. Why they didn't implement the new rule until S6 is beyond me. However, every season since then, the teams have distributed the tasks pretty evenly and have made comments that make me believe that the rule (or something very similar) is in effect.


Notable inequities...

S1: 
Frank 8, Margarita 3
Emily 6, Nancy 2

S2:
Wil 7, Tara 3
Blake 7, Paige 3

S3: 
Zach 9, Flo 1
Ian 8, Terry 2

S4: 
Jon 10, Kelly 2
Tian 6, Jaree 0

S5:
Chip 11, Kim 1
Colin 10, Christie 1
Brandon 11, Nicole 1


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

hefe said:


> Notable inequities...
> 
> S5:
> Chip 11, Kim 1
> ...


I definitely think that S5 is where it became really ridiculous that every challenge had Chip vs. Colin vs. Brandon while Kim/Christie/Nicole did nothing but cheer the guys on, even when the challenges weren't physically demanding.

But I still like to blame Flo for that rule.  She didn't even bother to cheer her teammate on, she just complained that he wasn't doing it right. And then demanded he pick up her bag because it was too heavy. And then yelled at him that he left her behind when he was only two steps ahead of her. And then cried that she was too tired to go on, even though he was the one carrying two backpacks.

Anyway . . . I agree that Phil should tell us what the rule is regarding roadblocks (iirc, one team member can do a max of 6, but if Karlyn did 7, that can't be right).

Then again, he doesn't tell us the rule about getting a new car every episode. He only mentions that rule when a car breaks down (although I've noticed that the "through no fault of their own" has been removed, probably because some of the crashes and rollovers were definitely fault-able). Maybe they figure it was annoying people to mention the rule constantly, and they decided only to mention it when it became an issue and one person reached their max of 6 Roadblocks.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> ...Anyway . . . I agree that Phil should tell us what the rule is regarding roadblocks (iirc, one team member can do a max of 6, but if Karlyn did 7, that can't be right). ...


In the link I posted in post # 145, it says:



> Season 10 had 13 Roadblocks; therefore, the maximum for each team member was increased to seven.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> But I still like to blame Flo for that rule.  She didn't even bother to cheer her teammate on, she just complained that he wasn't doing it right. And then demanded he pick up her bag because it was too heavy. And then yelled at him that he left her behind when he was only two steps ahead of her. And then cried that she was too tired to go on, even though he was the one carrying two backpacks.


Please, stop...I'm getting a FloAche.



("Power through THIS and go", Excedrin!)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Inundated said:


> Please, stop...I'm getting a FloAche.
> 
> 
> 
> ("Power through THIS and go", Excedrin!)


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Meh, Rhinocort works much better.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

How much more substance can we get out of TAR if they ended the roadblock / detour / FF explaining, and dumping the repeated few minutes after each commercial.

Stop pandering to low attention span people.... then maybe they will stop applying to get on the show!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

RoundBoy said:


> How much more substance can we get out of TAR if they ended the roadblock / detour / FF explaining, and dumping the repeated few minutes after each commercial.
> 
> Stop pandering to low attention span people.... then maybe they will stop applying to get on the show!


Next time I'll watch with a stop watch and time all those events...I'll wager that the total time taken is on the order of...1 minute.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

RoundBoy said:


> How much more substance can we get out of TAR if they ended the roadblock / detour / FF explaining, and dumping the repeated few minutes after each commercial.
> 
> Stop pandering to low attention span people.... then maybe they will stop applying to get on the show!


 :up:

And what's up with BSG offering "extra scenes" at the end of the show? Either you have time for them-- in which case put them in the show -- or don't. It's pandering to people who love the crappy "extras" on DVDs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd just be happy if they would publish the rules on the web so we could read them....same with Survivor.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

one thing I'd love to see is "time of arrival" as they come to the mat...I don't like figuring out the time difference between arrivals at the next ep as people are departing... 

once a team has made it to the mat, there's no suspense being killed by telling us the time...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> one thing I'd love to see is "time of arrival" as they come to the mat...I don't like figuring out the time difference between arrivals at the next ep as people are departing...


I don't see the difference.

This episode started off saying something like "Rob and Amber were the first to arrive at 7:32pm, so they're the first to depart at 7:32am." Then the next team left at 8:10am or whatever. Yes, you have to calculate that the difference is about 40 minutes...

But if instead the previous episode showed Rob and Amber arriving at 7:32pm and showed the next team arriving at 8:10pm, the calculation would be exactly the same...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see the difference.
> 
> This episode started off saying something like "Rob and Amber were the first to arrive at 7:32pm, so they're the first to depart at 7:32am." Then the next team left at 8:10am or whatever. Yes, you have to calculate that the difference is about 40 minutes...
> 
> But if instead the previous episode showed Rob and Amber arriving at 7:32pm and showed the next team arriving at 8:10pm, the calculation would be exactly the same...


It's not the fact of the calculation, it's having to wait until next week.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> It's not the fact of the calculation, it's having to wait until next week.


exactly...we're in the moment, during the race...Rob and Amber make it first...then another team makes it to the mat...I want to know right then how close they really were...I don't want to wait until the following week when the race from last week is a but a distant memory!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see the difference.
> 
> This episode started off saying something like "Rob and Amber were the first to arrive at 7:32pm, so they're the first to depart at 7:32am." Then the next team left at 8:10am or whatever. Yes, you have to calculate that the difference is about 40 minutes...
> 
> But if instead the previous episode showed Rob and Amber arriving at 7:32pm and showed the next team arriving at 8:10pm, the calculation would be exactly the same...


Yes, the information is the same, but by placing it a full week later, it removes the viewer from the tension that was built up during the last episode. They almost always use editing to try and make the ending exciting, but I'll bet that if they actually showed us the times, it would take away a lot of that excitement, as the editing would make it look like teams were neck and neck and then we find out that they were 37 minutes apart.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Anubys said:


> exactly...we're in the moment, during the race...Rob and Amber make it first...then another team makes it to the mat...I want to know right then how close they really were...I don't want to wait until the following week when the race from last week is a but a distant memory!


If they did that, viewers would likely feel mislead by the dramatic editing of the not-so-close finishes. If they don't reveal the gap until the next week, viewers are more likely to have forgotten the artificial drama.

Edit: Beat to the punch


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Yes, the information is the same, but by placing it a full week later, it removes the viewer from the tension that was built up during the last episode. They almost always use editing to try and make the ending exciting, but I'll bet that if they actually showed us the times, it would take away a lot of that excitement, as the editing would make it look like teams were neck and neck and then we find out that they were 37 minutes apart.


so what you're telling me is that you're easily fooled by the same trick repeatedly? 

the only real tension is when they manufacture it for the teams to be eliminated...it's a race, I want to know the race times as soon as it ends, not a week later...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> so what you're telling me is that you're easily fooled by the same trick repeatedly?
> 
> the only real tension is when they manufacture it for the teams to be eliminated...it's a race, I want to know the race times as soon as it ends, not a week later...


Everyone is fooled because they don't tell us the times. 

Almost all of the tension is manufactured except when you see two teams pull up to a pit stop at the same time and the footrace is on.

I've often wished for times throughout the episode and perhaps an overlay map showing the positions of the teams relative to each other, and especially showing when teams make mistakes like Kentucky did this episode. However, I just don't think they'll ever do that because it eliminates their ability to manufacture tension at the end.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

All those answers are spot on, and that's why they won't change it.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I LIKE the explanation.

No, not because it's needed, per se, but I love mouthing along with Phil right down to the "each with its own pros and cons" part.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder if we'll see any Yields?

(And not Yields on a non-elimination leg, but a Yield that actually has a negative impact.)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Or the new one from last season, the "Intersection," I think it was called.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

hefe said:


> Or the new one from last season, the "Intersection," I think it was called.





Spoiler



If the spolier info I read was correct, we may see one this week


----------



## rjay717 (Nov 18, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder if we'll see any Yields?
> 
> (And not Yields on a non-elimination leg, but a Yield that actually has a negative impact.)


 :up:

And on this show:


Spoiler



Amazing Race Asia a yield occured on an elimination leg.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> Or the new one from last season, the "Intersection," I think it was called.


I forget...what was the intersection thing?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

The "intersection" was when teams were paired up for a leg and had to work together.

Some people thought that "merge" would be more appropriate.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I forget...what was the intersection thing?


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race#Intersection:



> The Intersection, introduced in Season 10, requires each team to pair up with one other team and perform all tasks and make decisions together until further notice. Should there be no other teams present when a given team arrives at the Intersection route marker, they must wait there until another team arrives. Teams are free to choose their partner team if multiple teams are present. The leg in which it was introduced included a Fast Forward, which was allowed to be claimed by one full group of two teams working together.[13] It is not yet known what the rules are when an Intersection appears in conjunction with a Yield. Alternatively, the teams were given a usual Detour choice selection with its introduction. This new type of route marker is similar to pairings that were done in another reality TV series, Treasure Hunters.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> On the episode summary on the website it does say that a team did the rock climb and then switched tasks. Almost costing them the race??
> 
> Wonder who it was?


It was Uchenna and Joyce. The website has a photo of them in gear.

As for the spoiler, I don't believe it myself. I think an official has planted the spoiler, and everyone will be watching and saying "here it comes, hurray", and then WHAM! "That's not what was supposed to happen?"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> They aren't really a great team-they just have incredible luck, and that has to run out eventually.
> 
> That has to be what happens!! If there is a God anyway.


Very well could happen, but to contribute their continued success to luck is not really being fair. They are much more than lucky. They rarely make mistakes, and when they do they recover from them very quickly. Saying they are not a great team means the Amazing Race has never had a great team because from a consistency standpoint nobody has performed as well as them. You must consider anyone who is successful as being lucky.

Just watch them. They are organized. They work as a team, they are always thinking ahead and thinking abotu the game. They are not there taking a vacation and ogling the sites like half the teams and players do half the time. Sorry, but like I said, it is not fair to discount their success to the hands of luck.


----------

